
Can the Pentagon Do Business with Silicon Valley? - fitzwatermellow
https://story.californiasunday.com/military-tech-silicon-valley
======
ryanmarsh
Do I need to be the first one to say the pentagon working with Silicon Valley
has ... kind of always been a thing it's ... ya know, HOW IT ALL GOT STARTED?

